# How to join track?



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

For my layout I am using Fast Track everything.
Curves, straights and turnouts.
The rails are ME.
The spacing between the ties is about .100".
I am trying to figure out how to easily join the track sections.

The joiners are longer than .100".
Do I cut all the joiners to a smaller size?
Do I leave the joiners normal size and try to add ties afterwards?

I looked on the Fast Tracks site and did not find any answers.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Have not used fast track, but with HO flex track
you have to under cut the rails to permit the joiners to slip
between the rails and a ties. You can use a hobby knife
to nip the tiny plastic tips that hold the rail to the tie.

Don


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Don, on Fast Tracks the ties are glued on.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

So you can't just cut off the bit off plastic under the track to allow the joiner to slip in?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Is all your track going to be continuous electrically (not recommended for anything beyond a simple circle or ellipse), or are you going to have isolation breaks (recommended)?

Dan


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

So you're hand-laying everything, or is that a different Fast Track? Just curious. Some guys do.


----------

